# Old Trafford Parking??



## danwel

Just debating taking the car to the match on boxing day, any ideas where is best to park as i parked close to stadium last time and was a nightmare when leaving??

That said am i best of jumping on train form Lytham or Mosside as they are close to my sisters house or at least within a short car ride. Just struggling to even get train times as none of websites seem to want to let me have the info yet


----------



## HEADPHONES

Salford quays, Lowry Outlet centre is a bit further out and many park there for the match


----------



## Kerr

I'm not sure where to park a car, but there is usually a bus park at the 18 yard line.


----------



## danwel

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure where to park a car, but there is usually a bus park at the 18 yard line.


2nd in the league says otherwise. It did tickle me though


----------



## danwel

HEADPHONES said:


> Salford quays, Lowry Outlet centre is a bit further out and many park there for the match


Thanks that's not a bad shout as I've just checked google maps and says 17 min walk


----------



## ardandy

I'm going this boxing day.

I always park at the Matchstick Man - https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...4!1sSo3IrOxEbtFduS5MFJkkwg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

You pay a fiver to park but get that back if you eat there.

It'll take 45 mins to get to the mway but most places do so just meander back to the car and not rush.


----------



## danwel

ardandy said:


> I'm going this boxing day.
> 
> I always park at the Matchstick Man - https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...4!1sSo3IrOxEbtFduS5MFJkkwg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> You pay a fiver to park but get that back if you eat there.
> 
> It'll take 45 mins to get to the mway but most places do so just meander back to the car and not rush.


Thanks for that I'll have a look. Is that near the Nando's ?


----------



## ardandy

Frankie and Bennys & Chiquitos.


----------



## danwel

ardandy said:


> Frankie and Bennys & Chiquitos.


I mean Chiqiutos, i know where you mean as that is where my uncle usually parks as he told me last time i went. Little bit of a walk but away form the main hustle and bustle around the car parks near the stadium.

Looks like i will either park there or at the lowry outlet. Much appreciated


----------



## ardandy

Lowry car park is gridlock as everyone had to squeeze out at the same time. This is much smaller so clears quicker. 

As it’s an afternoon kick off do the food thing or the store/museum after the match. It’ll be clear then.


----------



## danwel

ardandy said:


> Lowry car park is gridlock as everyone had to squeeze out at the same time. This is much smaller so clears quicker.
> 
> As it's an afternoon kick off do the food thing or the store/museum after the match. It'll be clear then.


Right cheers for the heads up. Will have a look in store after match or grab some food. Both of which we will need to do anyway


----------



## mawallace

I usually park and ride


----------



## Floss

Park and ride for me too. Can’t stand sitting in the traffic near the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ardandy

Parked up outside matchstick now. In frankie and bennys having a pizza!


----------

